# DVO Diamond Boost - Umbau von 27,5“ auf 29“ ...



## orudne (10. Januar 2019)

... ist super einfach!

Man benötigt nur dieses Casting, dann die unteren Schrauben lösen, altes Casting abziehen (Achtung Öl!), neues fetten (Dichtringe, Buchsen z.B. mit r.s.p. Slick Kick) und dann aufstecken. 
Öl rein, festziehen, Achse montieren ... gut ist!

Das Casting kommt schon mit neuen Dichtringen, Gleitbuchsen und Leitungshalter für die Bremse (meines allerdings im alten Design mit grüner Schrift). 

Man muss von dem alten Tauchrohren nur die Achse + Mutter und das Schutzblech übernehmen. 

Achtung! Die 29“ Diamond darf nur zwischen 130 und 160 mm Federweg haben. Da muss man drauf achten und evtl. einen Spacer hinzufügen. 

Drehmomente und Füllmenge gibt es hier! Auch ein Video dazu.


----------



## sbgrollon (14. Dezember 2019)

Funktioniert dies bei der Onyx auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (15. Dezember 2019)

sbgrollon schrieb:


> Funktioniert dies bei der Onyx auch?


Leider keine Ahnung 

Bei der DVO Diamond war dann auch der Federweg um ein paar mm „verschoben“. 
Statt 140 oder 150 mm hatte man ca. 136 oder 146 mm ... was mir allerdings egal war. ;-)


----------



## s0nic (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo, welche Seriennr. hatte deine Gabel beim Kauf und welche Nr. hat das Casting? Ich frage wegen der neuen D1 Version.
Meine Gabel hat die Nr. 1619103-X2-4GP ... nun hab ich hier zwei verschiedene Castings gefunden:









						Dvo Diamond Boost Tauchrohreinheit, 29" Green | Nubuk Bikes
					

Dvo Diamond Boost Tauchrohreinheit, 29" Green bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl




					www.nubuk-bikes.de
				












						Dvo Diamond Boost X2 Tauchrohreinheit, 29" Green | Nubuk Bikes
					

Dvo Diamond Boost X2 Tauchrohreinheit, 29" Green bei Nubuk Bikes kaufen ★★★★★ ✓ Bike Leasing ✓ Finanzierung ✓ Profi-Beratung ✓ Riesige Auswahl




					www.nubuk-bikes.de
				




Hat jemand schon festgestellt worin der unterschied der D1 Version bestehen soll?


----------



## orudne (11. Januar 2020)

s0nic schrieb:


> Hallo, welche Seriennr. hatte deine Gabel beim Kauf und welche Nr. hat das Casting? Ich frage wegen der neuen D1 Version.
> Meine Gabel hat die Nr. 1619103-X2-4GP ... nun hab ich hier zwei verschiedene Castings gefunden:
> 
> 
> ...


Die Seriennummer weiß ich nicht mehr, aber es war die vor der D1 Benennung.

Ohne Gewähr: ich dachte an der Gabel hat sich nichts, bis auf die Bezeichnung und das Design geändert.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher.

schreib doch einfach mal ne Mail an [email protected].
Da hab ich auch schon ein paar mal nachgefragt und immer eine Antwort bekommen.


----------

